
Only 25% of Internet Users Trust the Cloud – Survey - pain_perdu
https://medium.com/@intelligentvox/we-live-in-the-big-cloud-and-we-hate-it-is-it-time-for-hipster-it-1f130a44d2b8#.axo45awhb
======
flukus
Judging by the conversations I've had on HN, a lot of people here will be
surprised by this. Personally I'm slowly moving away from the cloud, it simply
doesn't give me enough options to do what I want with my data.

The most likely effect phrases like "cloud based" and "web app" have is to
make me lose interest.

